# My Ragdoll Kitten



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some pics of my raggie


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh this is unbearable! Not only do you have one of the cutest black and white kittens _ever_, but now you have a fantastic Raggie too!
Please stop this torture, I can't handle much more!
( is that coat blue point??? )


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

gorgeous!
i love raggies!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh when did you get her she is beautiful


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> oh when did you get her she is beautiful


Him  :lol:

I've had him a few weeks, he was homeless and needed a new family and as i have wanted a raggie kitten for ages I couldnt resist 

And yep, blue mitted colourpoint :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Him  :lol:
> 
> I've had him a few weeks, he was homeless and needed a new family and as i have wanted a raggie kitten for ages I couldnt resist
> 
> And yep, blue mitted colourpoint :thumbup:


you are so so lucky, he is STUNNING


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy.:thumbup:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Him ?? he's got a pink collar on :confused1: I thought he was a she too, very nice mind


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

*HOMELESS*! What part of the world do you live in to find sexy beasts like that without a home!
He really is stunning, and the fact that he has a black nose and that little white snouty area ( which I gues are technically mis- marks) make him one of the most gorgeous raggies I have ever seen.
I don't know whether to boycott all future posts from you in a jealous rage....or beg for regular photo updates.
Updates please!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Its only a real man that can pull off pink 

(or, that was all i had  :lol: )

Unfortunately the previous owners bought him without checking with their landlord if they were allowed to. Landlord turned up one day, saw the cat and hit the roof  So they needed him gone then and there. 

He has settled in really well. He will possibly go and live with my mum in the future. She has our two elderly boys and when they finally pass on she will want another and she has fallen in love with Oliver :thumbup:

And i think the nose is ok, but the white snout is definately a mismark :lol: He also has a blob of grey on his back leg thats a mismark, BUT, it is almost identical to the blob my previous raggie had, only hers was brown. That had me sold, it was fate


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh this is unbearable! Not only do you have one of the cutest black and white kittens _ever_, but now you have a fantastic Raggie too!
> Please stop this torture, I can't handle much more!
> ( is that coat blue point??? )


his a blue mitted! 



Jess2308 said:


> Him  :lol:
> 
> I've had him a few weeks, he was homeless and needed a new family and as i have wanted a raggie kitten for ages I couldnt resist
> 
> And yep, blue mitted colourpoint :thumbup:


homeless! who buys a kitten without checking?! idiots!!!

his lovely, glad he found a good home, i wouldnt let him ouitside though! is he neutered yet? I guess you dont know if his parents are HCM tested either? if they bought him from a rep breeder?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I would imagine it happens quite a lot  These people were more concerned about how out of pocket they were 

He only goes out with me, he is a bit scared of outside :lol: I wouldnt let him out unattended as i wouldnt trust people not to steal him, he looks a bit unusual compared to the other cats around here so people would notice him.

They did say the breeder they bought him from and i dont think its someone who's particularly reputable. I managed to find the original advert they bought him from and they had all the colours wrong so think they were a bit clueless. But apparently dad had been shown and was tested, no mention of mum being tested. I will probably have Oliver tested as a precaution as i think its only a mouth swab these days isnt it??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I would imagine it happens quite a lot  These people were more concerned about how out of pocket they were
> 
> He only goes out with me, he is a bit scared of outside :lol: I wouldnt let him out unattended as i wouldnt trust people not to steal him, he looks a bit unusual compared to the other cats around here so people would notice him.
> 
> They did say the breeder they bought him from and i dont think its someone who's particularly reputable. I managed to find the original advert they bought him from and they had all the colours wrong so think they were a bit clueless. But apparently dad had been shown and was tested, no mention of mum being tested. I will probably have Oliver tested as a precaution as i think its only a mouth swab these days isnt it??


well i guess for all you know the landlord thing wasnt true and they just didnt want him or realised its more time/money than they wanted to spend 

can you PM me the details of the breeder? might be able to find something out!

yeh just pop him along to he vets blood or swab


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

what a lovely wee kitten, love his blue eyes


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

He is gorgeous, btw to get him HCM tested you need to get an ultrasound usually at a veterinary hospital.I know this because my Norwegian girl is having hers done very shortly and it can only be done by a specialist who knows what they are looking for,most definitely not a mouth swab.

Izzie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> He is gorgeous, btw to get him HCM tested you need to get an ultrasound usually at a veterinary hospital.I know this because my Norwegian girl is having hers done very shortly and it can only be done by a specialist who knows what they are looking for,most definitely not a mouth swab.
> 
> Izzie


maine coons and ragdolls have a certain hcm gene that is done by a mouth swab & or blood test.

bengals and norwegians dont have this yet so its a scan.

ive been told this by the haed of the gccf and all the ragdoll breeders of committees, and bengal breeders and maine coon breeders.

I also contacted 4 vets for advice who confirmed it.
its also avaialble online if you look it up on google


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> maine coons and ragdolls have a certain hcm gene that is done by a mouth swab & or blood test.
> 
> bengals and norwegians dont have this yet so its a scan.
> 
> ...


Well you learn something every day!!

I stand corrected!

Izzie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol also check out fab cats, or type it into google.

i know that lots of people are now HCM NFC as we were getting one and the breeder was telling me about it so i contacted a few NFC breeders to ask them and they were all testing aswell.

in the vet books they had prices for raggs & maine coons but nothing for and other cat, hence the scans, i was quoted £600 for a scan, when i spoke to a ragdoll breeder who confirmed everything for me, im SO glad that i never went head with that!!!! 



Izzie999 said:


> Well you learn something every day!!
> 
> I stand corrected!
> 
> Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol also check out fab cats, or type it into google.
> 
> i know that lots of people are now HCM NFC as we were getting one and the breeder was telling me about it so i contacted a few NFC breeders to ask them and they were all testing aswell.
> 
> in the vet books they had prices for raggs & maine coons but nothing for and other cat, hence the scans, i was quoted £600 for a scan, when i spoke to a ragdoll breeder who confirmed everything for me, im SO glad that i never went head with that!!!!


Hi,

Well I really want to do things properly so just waiting for an appointment now. Apparently there is an age limit,I was told I could get my girl done between 1 and 2 years old. The breeder I got her from doesn't test so I think its really important to be sure.Im also going to get the genotype and the GSD blood tests,just to be 100% sure everything is ok.

£600 is crazy for a scan, I have been quoted 110chf,not sure how much that is in £'s not so hot on the currency conversions lol!. Imagine paying that £600 out though and finding out you didn't have too arggh!

Izzie


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> He is gorgeous, btw to get him HCM tested you need to get an ultrasound usually at a veterinary hospital.I know this because my Norwegian girl is having hers done very shortly and it can only be done by a specialist who knows what they are looking for,most definitely not a mouth swab.
> 
> Izzie


HI Izzie, here in the UK HCM testing is either done with a lood test or a swab test, all ours have been tested using a swab method as with show cats when they shave them for a blood test the fur can sometimes grow back a different shade. The HCM test can also be one by yourself at home , you need a sterile swab and sterile container and the swabs are then sent to the lab for results hope this helps......CHRIS.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I really want to do things properly so just waiting for an appointment now. Apparently there is an age limit,I was told I could get my girl done between 1 and 2 years old. The breeder I got her from doesn't test so I think its really important to be sure.Im also going to get the genotype and the GSD blood tests,just to be 100% sure everything is ok.
> 
> ...


with raggies there is no age limit you can do it from birth, not sure why there is a age limit with NFC? maybe its different?



raggs said:


> HI Izzie, here in the UK HCM testing is either done with a lood test or a swab test, all ours have been tested using a swab method as with show cats when they shave them for a blood test the fur can sometimes grow back a different shade. The HCM test can also be one by yourself at home , you need a sterile swab and sterile container and the swabs are then sent to the lab for results hope this helps......CHRIS.


i know my girl had the blood, still not fully grown back, lucky its the same colout though and shes a tortie so it doesnt notice!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

raggs said:


> HI Izzie, here in the UK HCM testing is either done with a lood test or a swab test, all ours have been tested using a swab method as with show cats when they shave them for a blood test the fur can sometimes grow back a different shade. The HCM test can also be one by yourself at home , you need a sterile swab and sterile container and the swabs are then sent to the lab for results hope this helps......CHRIS.


Thanks Chris that is really helpful, we are lucky we don't live too far from the animal hospital,I am having it done in a few weeks after the cat show just in case they shave her chest to scan her, not shown her for ages and she needs to get her title before her next litter.

Izzie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think you mean a blue mitted, do you let him out?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i think you mean a blue mitted, do you let him out?


Didnt I say blue mitted?? :confused1:

He's only outside supervised :thumbup:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Your cats are stunning 

viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------

